# I guess I'll rant for a while



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

welp, once again no one's here.  I reckon it's saturday night so nobody's gonna be on for a while.  Aren't yall all bad with you're "lives."  Hm maybe I should get one of those.   Well last night the same thing happened so I went on babbling in the drop your thoughts thread and had a good time, but only like two people ever read that so nobody got to enjoy my stream of thoughts.  So here's a whole thread that believe I deserve to rant in.  Feel free to read it.  Or don't.  but by the end I swear I'll dazzle you by how bored I am.  I called it, Thread Dazzle and Awe.  Yeah.  I like that.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

I liked when I said this but no one seemed to care.  So I'm gonna quote it.  

"u know when you're in the shower and you get a spontanious hard on, and even though you don't want to clog up the drain by jizzing into it ya start jacking it anyway? Well then in the middle of it something reminds you of that project in third grade you never finished where you were supposed to make a collage about birds so you figure, "well, better late than never" so ya stop what you're doing and hit the encylopedia and National Geographic for exotic birds. Of course ya see the topless african tribal women and that reminds you to start the wacking again. But you know you'd rather get done with the collage first and finish that later. You have the pictures, cardboard, and scissors but you realize that you don't have the glue, so you go ask for some glue from your friend but he's gonna make you close your eyes, get on your knees, and suck it out of the tube yourself. But ya know the glue never is that adhesive as much as it is sticky and it doesn't really dry well. But you're low on cash so you use it anyway? Yeah... this thread's kinda like that"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

yeah, i changed it a little, don't tell anyone


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

so the other day tanya said that there's a picture of us at a web site her roomate has.  It's really good and I think she should post it.  I doubt she will.  blame her for us still not having faces.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

actually i'm a shy soul so I'm kinda glad she hasn't


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

actually I'm not that shy... just ugly


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

hey, don't read this thread really.  It was a lot more fun to ramble when I was mostly asleep more than bored.  go read that.  I think it's page 15 and 16


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

so here's a bit about myself for those of you that are curious:


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

well first I have a pet bird.  His name is Pecker.  He is a quaker parrot, or monk parrot as they are sometimes called, and he shits on everything


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

really.  once he came and crawled in bed with me and shitted on my mouth.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

hell I ate it anyway


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

many of you may not know this about me but I jack off a lot.  it's true.  I'm a chronic masterbater.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

in other words I'm a guy


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

in ordor for this thread to have some productivity anyone and do the same thing here.  Heck we can even "communicate."  Whatever the hell that means


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

how come whenever kuso posts on a saturday night he's always drunk?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

so irontime always makes fun of my girlfriend.  He's really bad at it though.  I mean, when I first came here I figured he was like the top dog, but in all actuallity he's getting bashed by a tiny little girl.  She's very petit, and he keeps saying that she's a "vortex," whatever that means


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

i know that I joke it alot but I don't _really_ think that irontime is gay.  But I wouldn't be the least bit shocked if he's had at least one male on male occurance.  I don't think anyone would be the least bit shocked.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm sure it wouldn't be big news to MJ


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

and what's with the number in MJ's name, no one ever says it.  Isn't it like 23?  what's 23?  is it like the number of women he _wishes_ that he's been with?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

I am grateful enough to say that I've only been with one woman.  

[applause]


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

thx for lending her to me IT.  *your girlfriend rox!*


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

albob's cool.  But I'm afraid that I pissed him off onetime and he doesn't like me any.  Plus he hasn't been around for a while so I'm bit worried about him.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

and for that I'm not gonna say anything bad about him.  I don't want to regret it if I find out something bad happened to him.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

baldie


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

take *this* david


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

so Tanya is really sweet.  She is truly wonderful.  She's absolutly beautiful and I love her very much.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

and she likes it in the butt


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

but ya know I'm a pleaser.  I do what I can for her.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

i don't like dorks.  I don't know why, but they always get on my nerves.  Nerds too, gawd they piss me off


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

I'll be honest with you I walked into a comic book store the other day and I was sufficating from the lack of air.  The nerd gas was engulfing me.  I just wanted to go around and buy them each a prostitute each and get some MAN into them.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

settle down IPMC, I didn't mean in *that* way.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

just to set things straight I wasn't in the comic book store for comics.  It had just been so long since I would go to those stores and I was curious and it was right there at the shopping area.  so fuck off.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

ok I'll come clean, I actually _would_ be surprised if IT was gay...

































now KUSO is a different story


----------



## kuso (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> now KUSO is a different story



Have you been told recently?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

i mean c'mon really think about it.  His avatar is a dog.  You know how guy dogs have sex with other guy dogs?  

Yeah I know it is funny 

but still, i don't think it's just coicedence that his avatar is a dog.  I mean yeah I know it's his dog, but you don't see me using my bird as my avatar, cuz then everyone would think I'm a cock


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

hey man its just speculation.  don't kill the messenger kill the homosexual tendencies


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

ever hosed two dogs going at it with really cold water?  The girl dog will tighten up and try to run away with the boy dog stuck inside her.  It's true try it


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

everyone calls Titanya TIT.  That's funny.  She really does have great boobies.  just leave your email address and I'll hook u up with some pics


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

ok i'll be honest i was gonna send you pictures of naked fat people having sex.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

if you still leave your email address then you're sick


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> so irontime always makes fun of my girlfriend.  He's really bad at it though.  I mean, when I first came here I figured he was like the top dog, but in all actuallity he's getting bashed by a tiny little girl.  She's very petit, and he keeps saying that she's a "vortex," whatever that means


Hey I've had a few good shots, no reason to get nasty 
and vortex is implying that in between her legs is this huge gaping hole that sucks in whatever it can to which there is no escape.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

i just saw Prince's thread with his son and birds.  I love african greys.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

i got stuck with a god dang quaker parrot


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> But I wouldn't be the least bit shocked if he's had at least one male on male occurance.


 WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT???!!!
That would be one big HELL NO, In no way should I be confused with MJ.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

what was that?  I couldn't decipher your post.  I guess it's hard to type with so much jizz on your fingers.  And you're at work too.  shaaaaaaaaaaame


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

KUSO, IT,  MAKE HIM STOP HES OUT OF CONTROL!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

no offense to any obese people here, but I can't stomach the image of naked fat people.  There once was this really fat chick that had a huge crush on me for years that was only two notches away from "stalker"


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

Ah why bother, it's kinda entertaining  
.....except for the accusing me of gay shit 


So do you guys wanna hit the chats for a bit?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

I eventually started dating her and if I'm not mistaken the most recent words from her mouth were "KUSO, IT MAKE HIM STOP HES OUT OF CONTROL!"


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

I was gonna say something like that but I decided to be nice for a change.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

just to set u straight on that IT im actually quite tempted to post that pic he was talking about earlier


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

I got game


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> just to set u straight on that IT im actually quite tempted to post that pic he was talking about earlier


Well go for it,  damn near everybody else here has a face to the name.

So do you guys wanna hit the chats or not?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

yes, I'm wearing a tiger striped shirt with a v-neck and she's wearing a white shirt with vertical blue and red stripes on it


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> So do you guys wanna hit the chats or not?


 what do u mean?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

I have never "hit any chats" before.  What do you mean the chat room?


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

Just a second, I'll get you the link


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> yes, I'm wearing a tiger striped shirt with a v-neck and she's wearing a white shirt with vertical blue and red stripes on it



u got us mixed up again darling... im the good looking one remember!


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

It's right above 'currently active users'
here ya go
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/chat.php?setwidth=720&setheight=340&action=sigmachat


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Just a second, I'll get you the link



sounds fun!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> yes, I'm wearing a tiger striped shirt with a v-neck and she's wearing a white shirt with vertical blue and red stripes on it



tanya was supposed to laugh at this one.

shall we join him babe?


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

.......and it's not working for me  Ok, scratch that last statement.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

come on crono


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

i honestly never knew IM had a chat room


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

It used to work fine for me, I guess this computer doesn't like it for some reason. Is it working for you guys?


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

u not coming?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

kuso says to refresh and try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

> u not coming?


I 'd like to but it's not working, I'll go try again. Did it work for u?


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2003)

Well it looks the chat room isn't going to work for me tonight and I have everybody kicked out of the gym, so I think I'll go have a nice workout by myself and call it a night. See ya guys


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

haha, you're missing a cat fight between Musclegirl and Tanya


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok kids...  finally posted a picture of me and crono, despite any initial reservations i might have had... feel free to look at it.... its on the member pics thing.... just to set the record straight... dont u ever call me a walrus again IT


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

and just to prevent any misconceptions... cuz i know u guys will jump up at any opportunity to slam.... TITANYA is the one in the tiger shirt... and CRONO is the one with the vertical stripes shirt


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i have three times as many posts in a month than I had in two years at mm


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

there's a paint splot on my wall that looks like a butt... it's funny... it has one big splot in the center that looks like a hole...


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> and just to prevent any misconceptions... cuz i know u guys will jump up at any opportunity to slam.... TITANYA is the one in the tiger shirt... and CRONO is the one with the vertical stripes shirt


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

How did I miss this 3 page thread!?!?!?!  

  Good reading!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Oh Shit, I thought it was the same picture in the member's thread but I clicked here and   Damn Dero!  Your C & P skills are F'n Awesome!!!!


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

Dave,you remember when Chronno was saying sumthing about the lenght of my hair(after seing a pic of moi)Wonder why he said that,his hair is just as long as mine...Wazzzzzzzzzzup wit dat???


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

TO CLEAR UP ANY MISCONCEPTIONS THIS IS THE REAL ONE!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

THIS IS THE REAL ONE BASTARD!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> haha, you're missing a cat fight between Musclegirl and Tanya


what was the fight about...wh owon....


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> THIS IS THE REAL ONE BASTARD!


You sure???


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> yes, I'm wearing a tiger striped shirt with a v-neck and she's wearing a white shirt with vertical blue and red stripes on it


See,I saw this post...


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

Dero!!!!!   YOU INSOLENT LITTLE BEAST!!!! HOW DARE YOU INSULT ME IN THIS MANNER!!! U FUCKING INSIGNIFICANT WHORE, I SWEAR U WILL REGRET THE DAY THAT U DARED TO INVOKED MY WRATH!!  You better lock your doors at night and pray that i don't find you... cuz if i do... you'll be lucky if I leave a mere centimeter of your foreskin intact


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

hmmm, titanya bobbit...


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

Iz dat a promise???
   


You do know that there's a lot of snow around here...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

u in for it now


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> You do know that there's a lot of snow around here...



check your watch u old fuck.... by morning the snow will be entirely red and pink


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

hey Dero...
guess who's coming for dinner...


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

OMG it's 5PM,thanks for reminding me to check my watch...
No wonder I am hungry...
Tata TITanya!!!
Catch me later.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

dont worry... i will...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

hmm, death and food..reminds me of an old joke:
Jefrey Dahmer and his girlfriend were eating dinner one night.
His G/F tells him: "I do not like your friends"
"that's ok", says Jeff, "Just eat the salad"

buh-dum bah..


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey Dero...
> guess who's coming for dinner...


The one in the tiger motif or the other one in the white t-shirt and shirt with da vertical blue and red stripes???


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

the one with his foot broke off in your ass


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

fear the tiger...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

I'd make a comeback but I can't quit laughing to think of one


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

How about...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

hey crono-
you make a real pretty man...no wonder IT likes ya!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

you are both a couple of sick fucks


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

actually..I was once told (recent;y that I was a pretty fun fuck....
That is a compliment, isn't it?


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

...and I have a touch of a cold


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

yeah, I remember.  I believe it was Dero that  said you were a _pretty, fun fuck_.  I wouldn't know, never fucked ya


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

and..you never will...my motto:
exit only!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> How about...




Ooohhh crapola!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> [SIZE=4you'll be lucky if I leave a mere centimeter of your foreskin intact  [/SIZE]




Holy FuQ!  Dero just awoken the DEMON!  The precise details she leaves when she gets like this leaves goosebumps on me!  :afraid:

I still can't get over the draiining of Cronno's semen!


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Holy FuQ!  Dero just awoken the DEMON!  The precise details she leaves when she gets like this leaves goosebumps on me!  :afraid:


I guess that's how you would be,if you were ALONE in South America...
Just a wild gurl!!!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

cronno   

You better watch your balls and foreskin, Dero!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

david if you value YOUR foreskin delete that first statement.  She will get very pissed if you confuse PR with somewhere else.  

same goes to you too dero if you were making a reference to her being in south america.  

hint:  USA owns Puerto Rico, rub it in her face


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

No confusion.  I just forgot where her home is!  But I'll take your word for it!    There will be no murders here in S.FLA!!!!


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> david if you value YOUR foreskin delete that first statement.  She will get very pissed if you confuse PR with somewhere else.
> 
> same goes to you too dero if you were making a reference to her being in south america.
> ...


Ooooooh,now you should watch your balls,I'm quoting this now,so she will see what you are telling us...
  


Sorry,I did not know she was in P.R. ...
CHRONNO is dead!!!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Are all of us going to have to watch our balls and foreskin?   this is frightning!


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## kuso (Mar 23, 2003)

This thread should be made sticky


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

...and call it 
CHRONNO's STICKY THREAD.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

ok I'm gonna hit the rants again for a while


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

my mother dates a lot.  Once when I was 16 she dated a guy that was 32.  16 years apart.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

She was 48.  16 years apart.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i think being tall is overrated.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm tall.  That doesn't mean I can dunk.  That doesn't mean I have a 12 inch cock.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

but I can still get both in the hole


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

when I was little I wanted to be a professional hide and seeker


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

or write Lord of the Rings books with Tolkien


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

eventually i just settled for sex


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

or as I like to call it "hide the hobbit"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

"there it is!"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

"oh its gone"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

"there it is again!"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

"ah it's gone again"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

I could keep this up for about 5 minutes


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I could keep this up for about 5 minutes




see if you can beat my daily post  (tonight's only!!!!)  Otherwise, I'm easy to beat these days!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I'm tall.  That doesn't mean I can dunk.  That doesn't mean I have a 12 inch cock.



Did you take a physical survey on that?  Personally?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

actually I was referring to how long I could have sex


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

but not really


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

so...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i like big boobs and i cannot lie


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

you other brotha's can't deny


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

when a girl walks by with some itty bitty titties you get _sprung_


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i'm not too cool with fake boobies


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i like natural boobies.  but i hear that with fake boobies you have to massage them everyday.  That'd be cool.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

"Crono, could u massage my boobies for me?"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

why yes I can miss.  *WITH MY COCK*


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

yeah that wasn't funny.  I do like the tittie fucking though.  that's always good


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i'm a gentlemen though.  I would never tell my buddies what I do with my current girlfriend.  That's my rule.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

but i don't like most of you and my rule says nothing about people who aren't my buddies


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Oh lord please help him and please lord,,, I'm still waiting for you to help MMA as well!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

no that's not true.  I think that IM has some of the best people on the net 

[applause]


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

welcome to my thread david


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> actually I was referring to how long I could have sex


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

what's wrong with mma?


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

He talks to Squirrels and runs around naked these days!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

oh right.  always thought there was something weird about that kid


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

hey big D I liked the porky's joke


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

You like the potential truth then!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

once when my girlfriend, who will remain nameless for the sake of hre identity and innocence, or rather Titanya, first started dating we were in a pool together.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

now I was very young and inexperienced at the time, having hardly touched a boobie in my life.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

so we're in this public pool, swimming and having a good time, when she wraps her arms around my neck and pushes herself down to my joystick


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

in order to make save your mind of details I shortly had to tell her to get out of the pool and quickly


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

I had then inpregnated probably bout 20 other people that had been inthe pool at the time.  I got some strong swimmers


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i didn't have to tell you that


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

hell i coulda told you worse, but I'll wait for the right occasion


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

how about now?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

once I was buying condoms, and after dodging a multitude of people i recognized, I finally got to the register


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

there I was reminded by a stereotypical mothy "super mom" in front of me that "on saturday nights like these you can't go to a wal-mart without seeing somebody you know"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i get them rung up and paid for.  But at the exit I see this old lady with a yellow highlighter checking people's reciepts and looking in their bags


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

so I'm holding my breath, walking fast, thinking "please don't stop me please don't stop me," and YES I made it while she was checking someone else, she didn't even see me!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

when suddenly "WE'RE SORRY, THE INCREDIBLY EMBARRASING VOICE HAS DETECTED AN ITEM.  PLEASE WALK BACK AND AN OLD ELDERLY WOMAN WILL CHECK YOUR BAG AND PUBLICALLY HUMILIATE YOU.  THANK YOU"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

so I turn back, old woman reaching for my bag, and my face red as anything.  I hand it to her and she starts poking around in a bag with two boxes of condoms.  great.  I _was_ going to _use_ those, now they've got granny touch all over 'em!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

she goes "oh, don't worry I won't take them out of the bag."  After that I kinda zone out in embarrassment while she goes on saying stuff.  I'm not really paying attention I'm just seeing if anyone is noticing.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

I eventually decide that I should be listening to what she's going on about, but I catch in right as she says "everyone does it, I mean, I have sex too"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

what the fuck was that   Old women shouldn't be having sex.  they should be... baking pies... knitting sweaters... not having sex!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

ugh whatever


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

once my mother got drunk with her friends.  My most vivid memory was of her saying "if you eat hot wings and then give a guy a blow job would it burn their penis?"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i found a dildo in her drawer


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

she gave me my first condom when I was 13


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i kept it until I was 16


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i didn't have sex until I was 17


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

you figure it out


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

I remember the first time I had sex.  I was so nervous... and scared...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

... and *alone*


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

you'll get that one later


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

a lot of people don't know that titanya is puerto rican


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

even more people don't care


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

did u hear about the siamese twins that moved to london?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

yeah, the one on the right wanted to drive


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

ding dong.  hello?  Oh hi satan?  Letter for me?  Oh you heard my siamese twin joke huh?  Ok see ya there!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i wonder if anyone's even reading this still   let me know if you do


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i'm a huge fan of neathage.  that's like cleavage but it shows the underside of the boob.  Know what I mean.  I love it.  I just about prefer it to total toplessness.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

but i don't.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

still reading here


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

shit I think I just put a hicky on my arm.  I was trying to bite one of those little black hairs off.  shit.   that's gonna look _cool_


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

no tank tops for me for a while


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

not that I wear tank tops or anything


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

queer


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i think they're supposed to be gay.  I'm not really sure.  I like 'em


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

real big queer


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

ok well titanya answered that


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

go do your paper


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

u look sexy in a tank top


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i wonder if you can get a hickey on your penis.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> go do your paper



dont wanna


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

c'mere woman time for an experiement


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i wonder if you can get a hickey on your penis.


 
want me to try?


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> c'mere woman time for an experiement



no... i dont want it in the butt


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

OK!!!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

glad u agree


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

This is some fuqin funny shyt!  

I even got the jokes too!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

welcome to the rant thread lean'n


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i love you baby, now go get back to your paper


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

i have some whoring to do if I want to get to post 900 tonight


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

not gunna


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> welcome to the rant thread lean'n



Thank you Tit (if I may call you that, seing how everyone else does!)

Got yourself a funny man there don't you?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

baby you know you need to, go do it


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Thank you Tit (if I may call you that, seing how everyone else does!)
> 
> Got yourself a funny man there don't you?



mostly hes just an idiot


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> baby you know you need to, go do it



can't make me


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

when did she say that?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

oh ok, I missed that cuz it was at the end of the last page.  glad you like it lean


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

lean's a special fella.  He told me about the IM boards unless my memory is failing me


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Not bad for an idiot!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

watch it cumbubble, it's your fault I'm here to even make this rant


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> lean's a special fella.  He told me about the IM boards unless my memory is failing me



Actually that was Kuso, using my ID on MM.  Guess that cats out of the bag now!  Wont be long now and I'll be banned over there (oooooh, big loss there eh?)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> watch it cumbubble, it's your fault I'm here to even make this rant



HEY!  Don't call me Tit's nicknames ever again!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

don't worry, I wont tell 

btw, I changed the  smilie to a   seemed a lot nicer


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> don't worry, I wont tell
> 
> btw, I changed the  smilie to a   seemed a lot nicer



Jeeze, an idiot with a conscience?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

yeah, I'm a sucker.  Welp I gotta call it a night, no one'll read all these pages of my rant if it's too long (well... even longer I should say).  it's late and I'm tired.  You can pick up where I left off if ya wish.  Catch yeah later


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Have a good one!  Give Tit a good night kiss from all of us here at IM!  Jeeze that would take all night wouldn't it???  Get it!  Now get busy!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

will do


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

Now that he's gone... i'll pick up where he left off


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

That story about the pool is true... well... mostly true... thing is... i wasnt stimulating him in any way... he just kinda sent his swimmers marching off on his own... total spontaneous circumstance due to sexual inexperience


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

but that was a long time ago... now he can hold it in for a good 2 to 3 minutes


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

poor crono... i shouldnt slam him that much... by insulting him i am pretty much insulting myself


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> but that was a long time ago... now he can hold it in for a good 2 to 3 minutes



Is this with or without your thumb on the top?


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

without


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Can't say we all haven't been there done that! 

 right?  

hello?  

any out there? 


 *crickets chirping*

*shyt*  alone on that one!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

*cough* *cough*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Did you ever wonder what would our lives be like if everything was based on our first time having sex?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

yo! lean!
how's things!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Just fuqin ducky!  You know, work sucks, weekends are to short and there's never enough time to eat and train!  What's up wit you?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

about the same..
still working 2 jobs, about to finish up my 4 night per week classes..so I can then work three jobs..7 days per week...

haven't been consecutive in the gym for the past 9 weeks 'cause of previous mentioned schedule...
life sux...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

damn! I just caught the last couple seconds of a new John Travolta film, Basic..comes out this Friday...
gotta go see it!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

What cha taking at school?

Jeeze an educated bouncer?  What next?  LOL!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

yep, I'm about to start reading books..without picture stories!

(real estate)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep, I'm about to start reading books..without picture stories!
> 
> (real estate)



What??? no more Hustler?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Now that we have ruined Crono's thread...

What's up Tit?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What??? no more Hustler?


Swank, pop up, scratch and sniffs...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Well seing how everyone seems to have fallen off the face of the earth, I will bid you all fairwell!  Some of us actually have to work these ungodly hours and even are expected to work!  I don't know what this world is coming to!  

Here's a closing thought along the lines that I think Crono would be proud of...


Have you ever had sex at work and where?  


Sorry to say, I have not, but I have heard horror stories from people who work here that have and the tought scares me!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

I just lit into that %#%#%$% fruity in 'first loss' thread...guess I'm in a mood...gawd..he says the stupidest things...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Well seing how everyone seems to have fallen off the face of the earth, I will bid you all fairwell!  Some of us actually have to work these ungodly hours and even are expected to work!  I don't know what this world is coming to!
> 
> Here's a closing thought along the lines that I think Crono would be proud of...
> ...




did you have to have a partner??



oh, I'm sure I've ben told to go and fuq myself at work before...


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

For anyone just tunin in... u might want to go to page 5 and catch some of Crono's self ranting... its an experience you'll end up regretting but still want to do over and over again


----------



## Dero (Mar 24, 2003)

That's IF you want to know that he's short and his dick is also short...
HUH?????
Why do we want to know dat???
CHRONNO,  TMI!!!


----------



## Tboy (Mar 24, 2003)

I can't believe I just read this whole thing...

After seeing the pic that Dero edited, I was glad that Crono posted the real one.   

Cause I was checking out his boobs in the first one.


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Holy shit  Dero this is one of the funniest things I have seen on this site, and for those that are just tunning in I'll post it again.  
http://ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=303106

But on a serious note you two are a very good looking couple, and no Tit, you are not a walrus. I'll admit that you're beautiful........just this once.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> albob's cool.  But I'm afraid that I pissed him off onetime and he doesn't like me any.  Plus he hasn't been around for a while so I'm bit worried about him.



I tried Crono, I really did but I couldn't make it through you entire stream of consciousness so I'll just reply to this one post.  YOU'RE A LOON.  You never pissed me off, why would you think that?  I don't like you?  Where did you come up with that?  Any man that can stand to date "The Beast" has my respect.  

No need to worry about me, I'm fine.


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I had then inpregnated probably bout 20 other people that had been inthe pool at the time.  I got some strong swimmers




Were their men in the pool??


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> even more people don't care




I care bc/ it's cool!  Spanish women Rock due to their feistyness!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i wonder if you can get a hickey on your penis.




Ask Monica Lewinsky!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i have some whoring to do if I want to get to post 900 tonight




I see you fell short!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> not gunna




He would've if I stayed on!!!


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

So he left because you weren't here, is that right?

So in other words David, you GOT HIM OFF?!?


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Is this with or without your thumb on the top?




Oh man!!!!!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> and what's with the number in MJ's name, no one ever says it.  Isn't it like 23?  what's 23?  is it like the number of women he _wishes_ that he's been with?



Nope.. Thats how Old your MOM was when We first tried Doggy Styl;e ( Special occasion)...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> So he left because you weren't here, is that right?
> 
> So in other words David, you GOT HIM OFF?!?



Ummmm Son, if you ever want to grow up and be a Pops yourself you might want to stop and consider that David is big enough to squash you just by looking at you.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Ummmm Son, if you ever want to grow up and be a Pops yourself you might want to stop and consider that David is big enough to squash you just by looking at you.


Ya I know, but it was too hard to resist 

sorry DJD


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I care bc/ it's cool!  Spanish women Rock due to their feistyness!



u know it dave!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> But on a serious note you two are a very good looking couple, and no Tit, you are not a walrus. I'll admit that you're beautiful........just this once.



Thanx IT! hehe ....Ur not too bad yourself...........................     but dont u start giving me compliments now  or we'll end up being nice to each other or something .......and that wouldnt be any fun  so always remember: go fuck yourself!! 

and if u ever post dero's mutilation of my picture ever again i'll kill you!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I tried Crono, I really did but I couldn't make it through you entire stream of consciousness



Come on albob... i know your old and slow and frail and all that but u couldve at least made the effort... pop a couple of viagras if u need a kick start..... seriously though, at least read page 6 its some fucked up shit and its really funny.


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> So he left because you weren't here, is that right?
> 
> So in other words David, you GOT HIM OFF?!?




Nope!  I was refering to having him reach 4,000 posts.


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> For anyone just tunin in... u might want to go to page 5 and catch some of Crono's self ranting... its an experience you'll end up regretting but still want to do over and over again




that's pure evil!   For a minute I thought it was the Burner-Lean'n thread!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> u know it dave!




Excellent!  Then my balls and foreskin are saved unlike Dero's!  

P.S.  I do favor Spanish women esp. those Columbian women


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_seriously though, at least read page 6 its some fucked up shit and its really funny.



Funny?  You call that funny?  You really meant to say "sad", didn't you?


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> But on a serious note you two are a very good looking couple, and no Tit, you are not a walrus. I'll admit that you're beautiful........just this once.



U FUQQING PUSSY..


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Excellent!  Then my balls and foreskin are saved unlike Dero's!
> 
> P.S.  I do favor Spanish women esp. those Columbian women



yes david ur still cool.... but watch yourself with those columbian girls... u might end up with some drug lords daughter


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

I'll pretend the drugs aren't there but everything else in bt/ is just peachy-creamy 2 me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

dam i can't believe i haven't struck this thread up yet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

good pictures dero


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'll pretend the drugs aren't there but everything else in bt/ is just peachy-creamy 2 me




Drugs what???where??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

are tits and musclegurl in a fight??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

i wanna see!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

gimme a link someone


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

oh ya crono i was still reading


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

i bet i kill more kittens than crono


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

i take out a litter a a day


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

hey canadian girls are notorious sluts


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 24, 2003)

Crash. for the love of GOD. Stop, 

LOL


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Crash. for the love of GOD. Stop,
> 
> LOL




you know some girl told me that the other night  jk!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 24, 2003)

You want to know what u missed, fine

Cronno is a FAG
"TIT" is a.. 

well, i will leave this one OPEN, 

Sorry, "TIT" did I steal your favorite word from u

LOL


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

Her favorite word is tit??  where was this?? lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Cronno is a FAG



 i just had to re-re-state that  jk cro


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> for the love of GOD.



well guess who's gonna keep goin now  jk


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

but i am gonna keep goin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

well my days been gay so far i had to go to class and get back a paper my computer fucked up and put capitals on the begining of everyword so i have to redo it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

i think i'm going to sleep with my psychology teacher


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

i really really need an A


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

i need my computer back i missed post whoring


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

leave the ranting to the pros CM


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Drugs what???where??




SAD!!!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> leave the ranting to the pros CM



And would that be you???  

Crash... add more lines than incomplete sentences.,.. otherwise, go to the two word thread!


you WHORE!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

true true.  This is a rant-xing zone.  Feel free to rant in whatever incoherent manner you desire.  Even if you do *SUCK AT GETTING LAID!!!*


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

Please feel free to take that advice from of the king of Sucking at Getting Laid himself


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

wow.  i suck at getting laid huh?  that must make you pretty easy then


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

i fail to see the connection


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

I'll connect my dick with your mouth...


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

go connect ur dick with ur ass


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

hey pretty girl.  I got my tux today


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

call me!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

1000... Crono, 1000. 



jackin', not stirred


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

ok, gimme a sec- gotta do sumthin', 

love ya


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

must u always wack before u call me? is that the ritual now??? gaaaawd...


----------



## Dero (Mar 24, 2003)

He likes to hold a STICKY phone!!!  
Hmmmm,what have I done with dat pic?  
Hiya Tanya!!!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I'll connect my dick with your mouth...




Holy shit!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> go connect ur dick with ur ass




He already has... quit encouraging Cronan!  His butt still itches!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> 
> love ya




Awwww... your too cute!  :bounce:


----------



## Dero (Mar 24, 2003)

Pssssssssssssssssst!!!!
DAVE!!!!
He was not talking about ya!!!
Sheeeech!!!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Pssssssssssssssssst!!!!
> DAVE!!!!
> He was not talking about ya!!!
> Sheeeech!!!




I knew that silly man!  I was refering to his public display of affection toward, Titanya!!!


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> Thanx IT! hehe ....Ur not too bad yourself...........................     but dont u start giving me compliments now  or we'll end up being nice to each other or something .......and that wouldnt be any fun  so always remember: go fuck yourself!!


Aww  Tit gave me a compliment. But you're right, we better not getting to sloppy......not that you could get any sloppier but still


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i think i'm going to sleep with my psychology teacher



What if *he* doesn't want to sleep with you though?


----------



## kuso (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I'll connect my dick with your mouth...



That was fucking perfectly timed man  If only you weren`t such a pussy that you had to make it tiny font


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

we're talking about TIT here, I'd rather keep my sex life the way it is


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

What... jerking off before you talk to her on the phone???


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

He may as well do it at home, there's apparently enough sex toys at his place


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> He may as well do it at home, there's apparently enough sex toys at his place



Only because you left them there!


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

I was referring to his mom's. Way to wreck a good slam Lean.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

Ooops.  Sorry!  Won't ever happen again!


Yah, right.  






Like you wouldn't have done the same????


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Might've. I'd probably blame it on MJ though


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Might've. I'd probably blame it on MJ though



Blame it all on your Bitch!  Isn't that the way...


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What if *he* doesn't want to sleep with you though?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What if *he* doesn't want to sleep with you though?






SHE!! will if not then i'll go do your momma  ....in the butt


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice, Crash


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> SHE!! will if not then i'll go do your momma  ....in the butt



Well, I really dont like doing Fat Hoes.. but I will make an exception here..

Crash, let me know when u heading that way


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Might've. I'd probably blame it on MJ though



Shit.. I am minding my own business though..

Oh lean..


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

Where's Cronno??


----------



## irontime (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Oh lean..


 Hey Lean, MJ wants to finger ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Hey Lean, MJ wants to finger ya.


"Cavity search...go DEEP!"


----------



## david (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Hey Lean, MJ wants to finger ya.




Yuck!


----------



## david (Mar 27, 2003)

brachhh


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

you're still thinking about that????
Mj's 'stinky pinky'?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

well i'm gonna go at it again...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

ever jacked off while you're driving?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

or rather, I should say, ever driven while you were jacking off?  I mean, ya gotta put significance to the important stuff ya know?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

in the back of your mind ya kinda wanna get caught... ya secretly want to get pulled over


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

you tell yourself that it's cuz it'll make a good party story one day to tell your friends... but in all reality you're really hoping that it'll be a hot cop slut that'll get you in the back of the car and have sex with you


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

I promised Tanya the best sex of her life this weekend


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

but my black friend Ja'quevious isn't available this weekend so i guess she'll have to do with me... sorry babe consider it an IOU


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

they make lollipops nowadays in which you put them in your mouth and you actually hear music while you suck on them


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

i think condoms should be like that


----------



## Titanya (Mar 30, 2003)

morning hun... how long have u been up?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

i wanna have sex and listen to britney spears while I do it... I want to know that while I'm getting a blow job my girlfriend is enjoying catching up on her new songs... i wanna tittie fuck to a rhythm... i wanna have a gay threesome with YMC...   nevermind...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

hey beautiful, ignore that last comment, should I call you?


----------



## Titanya (Mar 30, 2003)

no... please... never call me again


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> ever jacked off while you're driving?



No, never!  Always had a  babe there do that for me but it never lasts long because the car is pulled over and the top is down so she can ride the wind easier! 

But in the daytime... I usually hold it because the last thing I need is an SUV or 18 wheeler glancing in at me and a women!


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

Stranger things a happening....


Cocoa Beach
Hallandale/Hollywood
And lastly, good ol' Ft. Lauderdale!

SEX on the beach at night RULES!!!


----------



## irontime (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> ever jacked off while you're driving?


Just the once. It was a long trip in the mountains and..........why the hell am I telling you guys this?


----------



## Dero (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i wanna have a gay threesome with MJ and DaMayor...     ...





I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2003)

in all honesty I have, i didn't get very far cuz I felt guilty cuz I was about to see Tanya, but after a 6 hour drive ya got the need


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I KNEW IT!!!




WHAT!?>!?!?!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

why do we say that our alarm is going off in the morning, when it's really going on?


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

Why do dogs sniff each others butts to say hello, why don???t they just bark in their face or something?


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

imagine, if you will, a football field


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

and there's twenty men walking in a straight line all in sync with one another


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

but they're naked


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

but as they're walking, the guy in the very front stops


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

you guys hear about the American Idle guy?


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

see a while back a guy got disqualified for accidently killing someone in a bar fight.  I'm not lieing to you, I mean it.  Then a girl got disqualified for showing her boobies on a porn site.  Well now a guy just got disqualified for getting arresting after fighting with his sister.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

Doesn't seem that hard to win this season... just don't kill anyone


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

there is a moral to this lesson?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

thats actully really hard


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> Doesn't seem that hard to win this season... just don't kill anyone




Next time make a message titled, "Just for Crash-sakes"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

how 'bout thta american idol chick who will be posing nude? 
puh-lease, hin...put it back on....


She is also a big fan of PETA.....
isn't that some kind of bread or something??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> She is also a big fan of PETA.....
> isn't that some kind of bread or something??




P-ussy
E-rections
T-its
A-ss

i don't think so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Next time make a message titled, "Just for Crash-sakes"




president crash the american idol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I just just see scandals now...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

bill clinton ain't gonna have shit on me


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I dunno...he's got some awful big shoes to fill.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i'll overflow them


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

better get cracking!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no i'm not gonna be a drug addict though


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, crack kills!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

then you peel off your face


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I think I will stick to coffee....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

and clen


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I like that stack!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

paracecca decavar and 1-t and 4-ad  dam that'd be a huge stack


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

too much for me....Ill stick w/ 1-test, clen, creatine and protein supps...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ya i think that'd be too much


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

besides..you're young..mucho testosterone flowing thru you...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i have increased my bench 50 lbs since january


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

wow...my bench went down..90 lbs since Jan....
 

I get to go abck on Monday..so that will change soon!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i think most of that might of been muscle memory


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

mine has been form two jobs and school four nights per week...no gym time...gimme a couple months...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

shit thats a long time


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm getting old...things take longer..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

except sex thats quicker


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

speak for yourself, minute man....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

more like 4 minute man


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

been working on that then?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

be back..gotta get some munchies...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ok


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i'm gonna try setting up these speakers i'll be back soon too


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Knock! Knock!
Who's there!
Cash!
Cash who?
I didn't realize you were some kind of nut!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

eh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

be?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

be all you can be!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

see all you can see


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

do all you can do!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ejaculate all you can ejaculate


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

spooge all you want..you'll just make more..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

you can be some girl's persona protein dispenser...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

sperm the protien for wemon


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

...and crono....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

hahaha ya him too and TITs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

hmm...boobs......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i meant titanya


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

I know...but I was thinking of boobs...
word association..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i want boobs  (to feel )


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

they have surgurys to accomplish that...


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ejaculate all you can ejaculate



What???  You crazy nut!!


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i want boobs  (to feel )




your GAY!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

Girl boobies


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What???  You crazy nut!!



wasn't that an army slogan?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

no, be all you can be, is an Army slogan..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

oh, shit


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

"Fart all you can" is also a Army slogan


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

fuq all you can is mine  dave ladies only


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

are you sure!  I know you like the tight bung-holes!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

how do you know this??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

yes female buttholes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

ass pirate!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

any hole is good as long as it's a girls


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

well..if u can fit into her nose....I feel for ya, bro!
Needle dick! Needle dick!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

well do what ya can  you know that saying don't you burner?


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Butt- holes smell!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

Improvise, adapt, overcome?


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

cum- suck-along!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> cum- suck-along!


french special forces motto?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

allo!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

dude!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

Where's your car!?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

parking lot..where's YOURS!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

overturned in a ditch?? hey goota go eat dinner i'll be back


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

me too.l ater


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Overturned in a ditch?!?!

Crash, do you make up half of these crashes or incidents??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2003)

well? Does he?


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

I think he does!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

confirm this, Crash?


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

crash doesn't know how to put his email notifications on and also does not know how to check current active threads!  

Give him some training, Burner!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

really? Damn, I thought that was part of :
PW 101, Instructor: Dave, Post Whore King


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Who?  Me???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

yep. you!
Yo've got 16k + posts..we have only  a measly 6k...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

that' s because your boss almost fired you for screwing around!

How did I get 10,000 more post then you and Crash?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

because I almost got fired by my boss??

Plus..you recited entire songs in the two word thread...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

I think I did three and crash did one!

Bigss did all the smilies and I believe the alphabet... frontwards and backwards!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

I was thinking about doing like the Pledge of Alleginace or National Anthem...but didn't want to puch getting into trouble..


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

did you???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

no, and didn't get into trouble either...


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

why?  who would say something to you?  The Devil??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

our sys admins....
evil readers of the logs....


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

a ha aha aha!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

weren't they a band in the 80's?


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, and they sucked!

They sang that boring song, "take on me"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

one hit wonders!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

one hit fuckers is more like it!


----------



## Titanya (Apr 10, 2003)

so you two just have random conversations across every thread on the page huh?


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, can you keep up??


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

PS.  It's called Domination!  Or in your case, Dominatrix!  Something your going to do to your love slave/boy toy Cronno this weekend.  

Like I said, thank god your miles away from me!  Hate to be your neighbor.  I'd hear Cronno screaming love notes throughout the night.  Then you see my shoe coming through your window!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

..and that's a pretty big shoe....


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

why does it fit you, Burner??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

I have big feet....


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

and a small penis???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

hey..it was cold out....it was just a rumor...
fug off!


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

more 1 test=more load!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

hey...where is our favorite latina tit at?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

latin tit's?? where???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

she's not here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

who??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

tit...ya dingy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

oh she's latin?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

like mexican lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

Puerto Rican...not mexican....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Puerto Rican...not mexican....



There's a difference?  




















That ought to stir some shit.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

no


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

yes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> There's a difference?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

you got beef?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

nope. chicken tonight...baked.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

i had the rearest steak tonight i've never seen redder


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

was it still twitching?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

twitching!? it was fuggin mooin


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

ouch!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

too rare!
med rare...that's the ticket!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> med rare...that's the ticket!


I like medium rare, too. I do NOT like over done meat.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

my meat..is NEVER over done...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

yep his meat hasn't even been seen by a girl in years


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

let alone over done


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> yep his meat hasn't even been seen by a girl in years



speak for yourself, born again virgin...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> speak for yourself, born again virgin...



i'm gonna get laid soon so


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

gonna have your way with yourself again tonight??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

palmala handerson is my best partner


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

no actully i think this slutty chick likes me i'm so stoked


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

you know her too? That slut!
Do you know her cousin, Fistina?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

sounds like she likes a LOT of guys...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

and i'm one of em  i'm so happy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

sounds like she gets banged more than a Kansas screen door in tornado!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

nah i just think she's a slut. and hope too


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

where's the challenge?

Hi, my name is....(hear the sound of her jeans zipper unzipping..)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

i'm sick of challenges seems i don't do too well with them


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

those are the best kinds of girls to have, brotha! If you are looking for a girlfriend...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

GF? where'd that get thrown into the mix??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

sorry..I forgot...crash is a playa!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

a player me?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

junior playa


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

someday


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

sorry, you in high school or college?
I forget..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

college


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

and you aren't living it up? C'mon! I never gotm to live that kind of college life! You only do it once! Get on with it! Live the movie style college life!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

you only do it once!? i'll be there the rest of my life


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

an 76 year old freshman....without a car....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

i got a car  not a good one but i got it

and my brother works for a car crash testing place and they say if i roll this truck i'll die


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

he's a crash test dummy?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

no he's their electronnic engineer. i'm the crashtest dummy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh yeah..forgot that..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

your slippen burner


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm old..and been awake since 1pm yesterday...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

thats all?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

panzie


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> where's the challenge?
> 
> Hi, my name is *Titanya*  ....(hear the sound of her jeans zipper unzipping..)


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> he's a crash test dummy?




That group sucks!!!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_




Hearing Titanya zipper undoing??   Since when do cavewomen wear pants???


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hearing Titanya zipper undoing??   Since when do cavewomen wear pants???



You're right, MOST of them don't.  In Titanya's case though, she has to, they keep the buzzards away from the "grand canyon".


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hearing Titanya zipper undoing??   Since when do cavewomen wear pants???



sizzle sizzle BURN!!!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

Are you cooking bacon, crash?


----------

